

Guild Wars 2 developers explain how 8-bit music was made - SebCorbin
https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/the-music-of-super-adventure-box/

======
SebCorbin
Context: ArenaNet (company behind Guild Wars 2) released a 8-bit style game
inside their MMORPG on April fool's day.

